# Another blue tricolor litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about five days old.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucky! I am expecting an aguoti (I think see is one) with a PEW. (I know he carrys chocolate thats all im aware of)
And a ginger and white mouse (male) with Georgia (apparently a poor pointed Siamese)

Paired yesterday so 4 weeks of taming the females


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Please bear with me as I'm using a different photohost than I used to use.

[img=http://s26.postimg.org/ohxpfgug5/Blue_and_Yellow_023.jpg]

[img=http://s26.postimg.org/ohxpfgug5/Blue_and_Yellow_023.jpg]


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hah! I finally figured out how to use the new photo host I transferred to; the other one I'd used for years for free wanted money.  I need that $2 a month for important things like beer. 

These babies are now several days older than you see them here, but you'll see that there are yellow babies mixed with the blue. Now, I once, months ago, fostered a couple of recessive babies with a blue doe who had her own litter. I guess I shouldn't have been surprised to see these born in this litter, as the blue doe I got from nuedai should have been expected to carry recessive yellow as there were brindled, blue and yellow in the first litter. I just love mixed litters, though I know that other serious breeders generally try to avoid this sort of thing. I just kind of forgot and, *voila!* I get a nice surprise. 

Now I'm waiting for them to get big enough for me to see if I got yellow tris as well as the blues.


image ru


open source screen capture


windows 7 screen shot


how to screen capture


photo hosting sites


snagit


photo sharing


image hosting


how to screen capture


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

They're adorable! If only you were closer to florida! xD such cuties c:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This photo session took an unplanned detour through the region of Cute.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

very nice colours!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful I have blue tri envy


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

Look how big they've gotten! x3 such little cuties!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! Here are a few new pix; these mousies are about 3 1/2 weeks old. I've become extremely fond of the silver/lilac/blue spectrum.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Like I said above I was expecting two litters! They arrived and are 2 days old and one litter already starting to get colour but by the look of it only 2-3 girls and the rest boys out of 12 babies so bad luck


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohh, and the curly coats... I would love to make a trip out to see them, I would definitely pick up some of the curies if you let me. Please send me a pm!


----------

